# Purple feathers???



## sgeist (May 4, 2013)

My chicken is growing purple feathers from its ear. What's happening!?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Is someone a bored wittle troll? Is he? Is he? What a cute wittle troll he is! Yes, he is!!! Everyone pay attention to the wittle trolly, 'cause that's what they really like!


----------

